
Why Starting a Business as a Software Developer Is a Good Idea - majikarp
https://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/2019/02/08/developer-business-startup/
======
Toadsoup
I didn't find this article very thought-provoking or useful. A developer with
an interest in entrepreneurship would have come to the same conclusion -
"Should I use my skills to build a business? Yes"

Instead, the article seems to be a vehicle to collect affiliate commissions.

------
bitL
Anyone interested in a Company-as-a-Service (CaaS) to help them to get
started? A lot of things can be automated away (including cognitive load)
these days and when you think about it, there are repetitive patterns in
almost all businesses one has to do (but often doesn't want to) - for a modest
fee e.g. $20-50/month?

~~~
macd
Isn't that what Stripe Altas does?

[https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas)

------
aczerepinski
It says twice that it’s ok to start without a good idea. I’d like an example
of how starting a business without an idea works in practice. You log onto
Amazon and buy a new desk with your business discount... and then what?

~~~
Toadsoup
And then he collects his affiliate commission and doesn't care what you do!

~~~
Topgamer7
I can tell you how get got all these affiliates! Just buy this book: $8.99

------
gppk
This is a quick, short read. For me it doesn't really cover enough though.
Having run a business I feel it doesn't really go into enough detail about the
fact you'll have to actually run the business. Even if you don't really do
anything with it you'll have to file tax returns, make sure you meet filing
dates etc.

There is a little (or a lot?) to learn, which will add "more things to do" to
the list of already increasing stuff-to-get-done.

------
jcwilde
No-content article with a glaring Amazon affiliate link... blah.

------
drharby
There is no real substance to this article, i feel.

